# WTB: Bulkheads



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I figured I'd be better off asking this in the s.w section than freshwater but just curious as to where you guys buy your bulkheads from? Is there anywhere which has them locally?

Looking for a 1 inch like this and a 3 inch like this http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378109405/p17694005.html,


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you were a saltwater guy or gal I would tell you.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> If you were a saltwater guy or gal I would tell you.


Lol I will be soon enough, I have live rock, aragonite sand, lights, and a phosban, just waiting for a tank & sump, am I close enough to being s.w ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When you reach a point in your life where you have to decide on either buying lunch or a frag...then you will be a saltie

When you tell your wife you are at a strip club instead of telling her you are lining up at the LFS for the latest coral shipment so she won't get mad...then you will be a saltie

Most stores won't have a 3" bulkhead since that is usually used for tanks in the 300g range and up. I would suggest checking out jl aquatics or possibly mops.ca


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

https://www.jjdowns.com/

hands down the best place to get fittings...cheaper than the big box stores and even online stores, and has *all* the parts you'll ever need to set up a killer reef. the dude at the counter is VERY familiar with us reefers 

z


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

probably you were talking about 3/4" bulkhead? 3" has nothing to do with your future set up.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You could drain a pool with a 3" bulkhead


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> When you reach a point in your life where you have to decide on either buying lunch or a frag...then you will be a saltie
> 
> When you tell your wife you are at a strip club instead of telling her you are lining up at the LFS for the latest coral shipment so she won't get mad...then you will be a saltie
> 
> Most stores won't have a 3" bulkhead since that is usually used for tanks in the 300g range and up. I would suggest checking out jl aquatics or possibly mops.ca


Lol well I'm definitely a ways away from being a saltie then, but thank you for the suggestions I'll check them out 



Patwa said:


> https://www.jjdowns.com/
> 
> hands down the best place to get fittings...cheaper than the big box stores and even online stores, and has *all* the parts you'll ever need to set up a killer reef. the dude at the counter is VERY familiar with us reefers
> 
> z


The only downside is they are only open 9-5 monday-friday, even if I got off work early I'd never make it from Brampton to Toronto by 5. I'll keep them bookmarked though maybe they can ship, thanks a ton!



sig said:


> probably you were talking about 3/4" bulkhead? 3" has nothing to do with your future set up.


Nope, 3" is correct. I'm not using this for a s.w tank, I just asked here since I knew I'd get a better response than from the F.W people. I'm building a filter for my koi pond and my inlet to the filter is 1" so I need at least a 2-3" out but I'd prefer a 3".


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Go to a farm store. They have the fittings at good prices.


----------

